# Roaches Where to buy?



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey so im looking to start my own roach colony due to at the moment having crickets of different sizes... and locust of different sizes.... and thought if i just breed roaches i can cut down on the crickets!

Just curious where i can buy them from online? as i cant seem to find any!


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

I spent ages looking online for mine, then got them from a local store.

I remember that there were some on ebay, but they were only babies (which is why i didnt buy from there)


Karl


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

50 Small Dubia Roaches

*try here, dont know if its any good, some one gave me the link the other day*


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks will give them a go


----------



## turion68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Roach Colony


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

They are very good...

I got my first colony started from these guys back in the day... if they are ever out of stock however let me know....


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Used Both Roach Colony and Roach Shop  Roach Colony was Fast  Came well Packaged Very happy with the Service and Speed! Whilst...... Heard nothing from the Roach Shop... no email no nothing  So still waiting.....


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Duq said:


> Used Both Roach Colony and Roach Shop  Roach Colony was Fast  Came well Packaged Very happy with the Service and Speed! Whilst...... Heard nothing from the Roach Shop... no email no nothing  So still waiting.....


hey thanks Duq! We aim to please  and its always good to get feedback.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

madavies65 said:


> hey thanks Duq! We aim to please  and its always good to get feedback.


 
hi, do you have any other payment types? i dont have paypal.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

judy said:


> hi, do you have any other payment types? i dont have paypal.


Hi, not at the moment, it costs too much to accept debit or credit cards at the moment to justify it. However the paypal site offers you the use of credit/debit cards without the need to set-up a paypal account.

The info on this is after the checkout page under:

Don't have a PayPal account? 
No problem, continue checkout.

thanks
Martin


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you, just placed my order


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have smalls for sale for £12 per 250 including recorded delivery!


----------

